# Rolled vs flat & sizing



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Regarding leather collars, what is "better:" rolled collar or flat collar? Basically, what's your preference and why? Are rolled collars okay in trials? Are flats stronger? 

As for size, I'd like to get one for Renji but he's got an approximate 15" neck size (maybe a bit larger) and he's only 45 lbs fully grown (but VERY strong). Would a 1" width work or is that overkill? He currently wears a Lupine collar that is an inch in width.

Thank you.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I like one inch or wider. (Maybe not wider for a dog Renjis size.) I HATE rolled leather myself. My reason is that as with most other leather, it can stretch. Not a big deal with a flat collar as if you need to you can even make extra holes. That isn't possible with rolled. Rolled is also WAY too narrow on their neck for my liking, thoug if you don't use it for walking the dog and it is only to hold tags, that wouldn't matter as much.

Some collars also only come in certain widths depending on how long they need to be, for instance, the one that Siren has is 1 inch, and 18-22 for length. The same company has shorter ones and they are all 5/8 for width. And the smaller lengths are 11-14 and 14 to 18. (Which is the size Rengi would need sinces the smaller one would obviously be too small.)


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

I have always used rolled leather collars on my personal dogs. I just prefer the look of leather and the rolled collar helps their fur from getting as matted. I keep their id and rabies tags on this collar and they stay on the dogs 24/7 unless they are getting a bath or I take it off to brush them.

For my foster dogs, I usually use what ever I can find that is the cheapest. This is usually a flat nylon buckel collar.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I use rolled leather on my two German Shepherds and nothing on my Pug since he is shaped like a bullet and no collar ever stays on him.
I use the rolled leather because I like the way it looks better than the flat buckle collars. I have their tags attached to the collars and they wear them all the time.
On fosters I use the flat nylon collars, with a Jiffy tag attached.
Sheilah


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Rolled vs flat & sizing*

I prefer flat. We like to use the rivet on ID plates rather than dangling ones, and those really don't work on rolled. Plus I've just always liked the look of a flat collar over a rolled one. So all our dogs have 1" leather flat collars with brass ID plates for general everyday wear. We get larger collars than standard sizing so the collars are loose enough for the dogs to easily slip their heads out if the collar were the collar to get caught up on something. Being that loose also prevents the flat collar from matting down or tangling in the fur, so same benefit that rolled collars supposedly provide.

These collars are basically ID holders. We don't typically use leashes with them (that whole loose enough to slip the head out could be problematic there). When we take the dogs somewhere they are wearing a pinch or a fur saver. Same for training.

No type of buckle collar is allowed in SchH trials. Only chain collars. So they all wear fur savers in trial.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Chris Wild....the collars are loose enough for the dogs to easily slip their heads out if the collar were the collar to get caught up on something. Being that loose also prevents the flat collar from matting down or tangling in the fur, so same benefit that rolled collars supposedly provide.


I do the same thing. Besides the fact that I tend to have dogs with "fat necks", so in order to have the collar tight enough to not come off over their head, it would have to be so tight you can barely get any fingers between the collar and their neck.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Sounds like a flat is the way to go.







I also am concerned about how thin the rolled collar is; I don't think I'd want Renji lunging into that. As for size, I don't think I'd be comfortable with anything less than 3/4" wide.

We do use the flat collar for potty breaks on leash, so very very short walks. Anything more than that and we use the prong. If he's not outside, he's naked. He only has the collar on if we're with him.

As for trials, I was referring to non-schutzhund trials, namely agility and rally. Because one day, maybe, POSSIBLY, we'll go and compete. He is about ready for a rally novice right now, but there's the whole, "Getting through the crush of dogs and the eight kerbillion people at the trials and surrounding the rings," issue and the fact that Renji still needs work on the human interaction portions to pass a CGC.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

All mine have flat collars too, about an 1" wide.. either in leather (each dog has a different color) or nylon.. One of the many benefits of working at a training facility!!









Sounds like it's more of a personal preference..


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

The rolled collars lay nicer, and they can be used a bit as a correction collar, for subtle reminders.


----------

